# New chin spoiler. What do you think?



## GT6.O (Jun 20, 2009)

I just finished fabricating this chin spoiler and wanted some honest opinions. Be honest you wont hurt my feelings.


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

super nice!! I love it. I want one


----------



## NEXSTAR7 (Jan 28, 2007)

i dont like the way it sticks out pass the car on the left and right. pic# 2


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

:agree

I think you should have tapered it off with the body lines. I still like the basic simple look of it.


----------



## samuladems (May 29, 2010)

i like it. nice work. what is it made of.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I like it.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Reminds me of NASCARs front splitter on their Cup cars, minus the bracing.... I think it would look cool painted body color..


----------



## LITTON82 (Oct 6, 2010)

Not much for the over hang either, other than that I like it. How about some pics from underneath, and the materials used to construct it.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I'm not a fan. I just doens't flow with the car at all.


----------



## 06SixOhGoat (Jun 19, 2010)

jpalamar said:


> I'm not a fan. I just doens't flow with the car at all.


:agree Id rather change the grill out and the front lip clip or whatever from the SAP. But nice buy everyone has there own taste


----------



## poof1887 (Sep 21, 2010)

Fantastic fabrication! Cudos to you for doing that, it looks great as from a fabrication stand point, however I would have to agree with the others who think that you should trim it down to match the fenders on the side. Did you make a matching one for the rear bumper too? I think it would look amazing if you trimmed it down and made a matching one for the rear bumper.


----------



## poof1887 (Sep 21, 2010)

Have you thought about tapering off the fenders and side skirts and maybe doing a lip all the way around like this:

http://www.cartergm.com/images/fun/pontiac/Pontiac-GTO-Ram-Air-6-FA-Top-1024x768.jpg


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

Smaller looks better.


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

:agree

EXCELLENT DIY job, though.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

poof1887 said:


> Have you thought about tapering off the fenders and side skirts and maybe doing a lip all the way around like this:
> 
> http://www.cartergm.com/images/fun/pontiac/Pontiac-GTO-Ram-Air-6-FA-Top-1024x768.jpg


WTF were they thinking with those stretched fenders and G8 hood? That there car is goofy lookin.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

The wide body kit serves a purpose. You can get wider meats in there. And that hood was developed before the G8 ever came out. And it looks nothing like a G8 hood.


----------



## poof1887 (Sep 21, 2010)

Personally I LOVE the RA6 body kit! I think the whole thing looks darn good, minus the exhaust.

http://www.cartergm.com/images/fun/pontiac/Pontiac-GTO-Ram-Air-6-FA-Top-1024x768.jpg


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Poncho Dan said:


> WTF were they thinking with those stretched fenders and G8 hood? That there car is goofy lookin.


93-97 Camaro had that style hood way before the G8


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

G8 hood looks noting like the RA6 hood.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

I was referring to the grilles being integral to the shape of the hood.

The RA6 still looks like a big pile of rice. Sorry. Two years of seeing people ask about that damn body kit, and I still hate it. Why widen the body when you can widen the wheels inward and save a little weight, and not look like a clown car?


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

It is hard enough to get wide rubber without doing any modifications to the car. The widest I've seen without mods was 265-275 tires, with GTO widebody kits I think I've seen up to 305ish maybe more. Now unless you want to hack up the inside wheel well for some type of mini tub and custom made lower control arm and whatnot go ahead. That works well for the rear now what about the front? Rice no, function yes. To each their own.


----------



## LITTON82 (Oct 6, 2010)

I’m running 285's on mine with stock springs, and BMR drag bags. Roll your finders and it will fit with no issues as long as you can keep around 20+psi in your bags.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

GM4life said:


> That works well for the rear now what about the front?


Has anyone had a problem with understeer? I don't know that it's necessary to increase the unsprung weight if there's no problems with understeer, unless you're a purist about having tires you can rotate.

I believe Svede has 1" widened rims (to the inside) running 285s in the back with zero clearance issues, that's the route I'm probably going to go - sleeper traction.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Yes Jerry has modded stock wheels to 9" don't remember what size tires he's running. You may be able to get 285's without modding not sure. I though about doing this for along time for my stock wheels. But I disbanded the idea, being that this is not going to be a race car. What I mean about modding is rolling, cutting quarter panels.


----------



## IMCauley (Oct 14, 2010)

I like it! Kinda makes it look similar to the concept they designed which btw I and I'm sure most everyone else here, would LOVE to design their's after! haha


----------

